
Breakdown of Color Preferences by Gender - joshfraser
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/gender-and-color/
======
m0nastic
"The most unpopular color for women is orange."

And here we have one explanation for the discrepancy between the number of
male and female applicants to Y-Combinator.

